# diet clubs



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi to all

I was just wondering if they have any diet clubs in spain? like the equivalent to what we have here in england weight watchers or slimming world. I have been a member of weight watchers for two years, im not obese or anything but i put on a stone more than I should be after the birth of my fourth child five years ago. Im now a size 14 and thanks to going to the weight watcher group regularly have kept the weight off.

I am aware they have gyms so am assuming they have weight groups too.

karen angell


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

karenangell said:


> Hi to all
> 
> I was just wondering if they have any diet clubs in spain? like the equivalent to what we have here in england weight watchers or slimming world. I have been a member of weight watchers for two years, im not obese or anything but i put on a stone more than I should be after the birth of my fourth child five years ago. Im now a size 14 and thanks to going to the weight watcher group regularly have kept the weight off.
> 
> ...


we have Spanish & English weighwatchers groups in our area, and someone recently started a slimming world group


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

You could do a Google search for 'diet clubs in Spain', but be aware that quite a few of the sites listed haven't been updated for a very long time and others are online clubs only (some with the site owner charging you for individual advice).

The only site I found which may be up to date is the Spanish Weight Watchers Site.
There appears to be a section for groups and for English speakers if you prefer. This is the English find a meeting page., so that could be worth a try.

As far as I can tell, there is no actual Slimming World in Spain, although you will find websites working to their diet plans and offering recipes.
(although I now see that xabiachica has posted that there is one in her area, so that could be an option).

If you are looking specifically for English speaking groups, I would say that a few years ago, you would have found slimming and exercise groups like these in many of the main expat areas (I tried to set up an exercise group myself, but doing it legally and with insurance cover was not for the faint hearted...), but now not as many.

What I would suggest is to look at local newspapers for your area, as groups will advertise there. Word of mouth is even better.

Good luck!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We have a group that meet at our bar every Tuesday morning - I don't know if they are an 'official' slimming company or not. I would imagine that there are similar groups wherever there are concentrations of expats and I would imagine that the best way to find them would be word of mouth or maybe local forums.


----------



## karenangell (Feb 6, 2011)

Solwriter said:


> You could do a Google search for 'diet clubs in Spain', but be aware that quite a few of the sites listed haven't been updated for a very long time and others are online clubs only (some with the site owner charging you for individual advice).
> 
> The only site I found which may be up to date is the Spanish Weight Watchers Site.
> There appears to be a section for groups and for English speakers if you prefer. This is the English find a meeting page., so that could be worth a try.
> ...


Ok many thanks for all your replies and i shall look up on the information you gave me.


----------

